# The big train show!



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Ok I need some info. I want to know if anyone knows if there is going to be a Big Train Show next year in Ontario? I can't seem to find any info here or on the net.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

yes


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Ok good! But how do you know this?


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Well...it's never possible to be positive in this economy...but last year, the Ontario Convention Center BOUGHT the Big Train Show rights from the gent that has run it for years. We were told they intend to run it as an all gauge train show...as it was last year for the first time. Up till then, it was JUST a large scale show. 

I would imagine that the old BTS web site page is no longer good...since the owner sold the show...nor will it be updated. I'd be looking at the Ontario Convention Center web site as it gets closer to June 2010. The major domos there now have decided that their Calendar can only look ahead 3 months...so the BTS doesn't show.


----------



## rgs41 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mike! That makes sense that they bought it from the owner. Plus like you thought the old bts website is gone. Well any way i hope they have one. I plan on entering my highly modified Accucraft RGS 41 into the model contest.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

There is the SWGRS at the Fairplex in Pomona Oct 31 - 1 Nov 09.


----------

